# Reese Chemical Co.



## nfla (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, new to the forum. Just thought I would post a pic of one of my favorite dug medicines. I thought i struck it rich when i saw this one come out of the ground[] Reese Chemical Co. Cleveland, O. dug back in jan. of this year.


----------



## epackage (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice med for your first post, welcome to the site...


----------



## nfla (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Epackage, I know its not super rare, & I have dug much older, but its just a beautiful bottle with the color & all the embossing.


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice bottle, I have one also. It also has a cobalt bother too................ Some classify it them as Poisons.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice find.  It was mis-IDed as a poison early on as it looked almost identical to it's brother, the KR-38






 But if you notice, the difference is in the top embossing (and the horiz. ribs on the sides), the KR-38 notes For External Use and the one you have there says for Internal Use.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2012)

I always heard they were a dual treatment for venereal disease....?[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Joe,

 I think you heard right, on the blue ones.







From.


----------



## nfla (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, Interesting that external/internal thing. The cobalt is pretty, but i like the emerald more[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 17, 2012)

I dug my first one of these bottles today ,unfortunately it was broken, beautiful color though.


----------



## nfla (Jun 20, 2012)

Bummer that it was broken!!!


----------

